# SIG SAUER Academy Tactical Times April 2009‏



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

​








_Registrations must be made by phone with the Training Coordinator at 603-418-8181 to receive the advertised discount._
*Ballistic Shield Instructor - April 27- 28, 2009* 
This 2-day instructor course in the tactical deployment of the ballistic shield for law enforcement teaches the student instructor the basic handling techniques for the individual officer through advanced multi-operator employment. The instructor will then be able to take the specific skill sets covered and teach this program to new students.
*Regularly: $395*
*Special: Take **$100 off of 1 Registration or Take $150 off of 2 or more registrations!*
*Low Light Operator - May 13, 2009* 
Sixty percent of deadly force encounters in the U.S. occur in low light environments. The Low Light Operators Course is a blend of techniques and tactics used to prevail in a short time duration, close proximity, low light encounters. Learn how to effectively and safely use the latest in handgun/flashlight combinations to search, navigate, locate, identify and engage potential threats in your environment.
*Regularly $195 
Special: Take 40% off of any SIG SAUER tactical light/laser product at the Academy Pro Shop. Limit 1 per student, valid only on the day of class (5/13/09).* 
*Shooting On The Move - May 22, 2009* 
Develop your shooting skills from static mode to dynamic mode by incorporating realistic movement and shooting drills. Learn pivots and turns in addition to linear and lateral techniques used in tactical target engagement. You will explore shooting while moving as well as shooting at moving targets.
*Regularly $195 
Special: $150 if registered by May 1, 2009* 
*Shotgun Instructor - May 18 - 21, 2009
*This course is directed towards current and future firearms instructors specifically interested in the law enforcement shotgun. Topics included are shotgun type, nomenclature, function and operation, shotgun shooting tactics and techniques, ammunition selection and emergency transition to a sidearm. Successful completion of this course results in a three year certification in the use and instruction of the combat shotgun.*
Regularly $795
Special: Bring a friend and receive 50% off their registration. Space is limited.*

*FEATURED PRODUCT*

*SIG SAUER 
Academy DVD/CD Training
*









*New** Self - Defense for Women - April 30 & June 21, 2009*
Even if you carry a weapon for personal defense, attacks often happen before you can react. This 4-hour course provides you with empty hand skills and the proper mindset to survive.
*New* *Home Defense Operator - May 3, 2009*
This intensive 1-day class introduces you to risk assessment, physical security considerations, equipment selection, team tactics, and more.
*New* *Personal Driver Survival - May 24, 2009*
In partnership with Advanced Driving and Security International, this exciting 1-day class is unlike anything you've ever seen. For security professionals, real estate agents, nannies, or moms and dads, if protecting your charges in and around vehicles is a concern, don't miss this opportunity.









*Introduction to Defensive 3 Gun - May 8 - 9, 2009*
Range 82 - Midland, VA
Handgun, rifle, shotgun - the trifecta of defensive small arms platforms. This 2-day intermediate level course is designed to introduce limitations, tactics, and integration of combined platforms into a sound defensive strategy.
*Practical Handgun Skills Instructor w/ Ron Avery - May 18 - 22, 2009*
The NRA Whittington Center - Raton, NM
Open to sworn law enforcement or active duty military instructors only, this is one of the most advanced performance-based instructor schools in the world. Learn the scientific principles and applications involved in high-performance tactical shooting for gunfighting.
*Handgun Orientation for Women - June 6, 2009*
Range 82 - Midland, VA
Ideal for the new gun owner or those interested in learning to shoot, this introductory level course provides the student with the basic skills necessary to safely handle, load, fire and unload common types of pistols and revolvers.
*Advanced Handgun Skills 250 w/ Ron Avery - July 20 - 24, 2009*
San Antonio PD - San Antonio, TX
Learn the advanced principles of mindset, tactical/technical shooting, and marksmanship at the speed of the modern gunfight. Taught by a world class shooter and instructor, this course pushes you to the limits of optimal personal performance.​











Objective-Based Training​At the Academy, we broadly define our skill development courses as either foundational or technical. Foundational training focuses on, you guessed it, those skills that form the foundation of your shooter's tool box. What you need to see and feel to be successful, precision shot delivery, smooth, safe manipulation skills, etc. Our foundational courses include *Basic* and *Intermediate* *Practical Handgun Skills*, *Long Range Pistol Shooting*, and *Precision Scoped Rifle*, to name a few.
Technical courses introduce or reinforce specific technical or defensive skills that are based on your existing foundation. (I say 'existing' foundation, because even the most advanced shooters strive to continuously build and improve their foundational skills.) *Defensive Rifle*, *Close Quarter Pistol* *Operator*, and *Active Shooter Response* are just 3 examples of technical skill development.
So, now you've decided to spend some hard-earned money on training. To get the most out of the experience, you need to decide on an objective . . . . _then_ choose the class.
The mom who came to a 300-round Concealed Carry course with a purse and a J-frame did just that. Her objective was to become more proficient with the tools she relied on every day. The homeowner who came to Defensive Rifle wearing a tactical vest sprouting 10 mags in MOLLE gear and a thigh rig for his wonder blaster didn't quite think that through. Or, his evening loungewear is a little odd.
Train to an objective. You'll get more . . . . .wait for it . . . . . bang for the buck. Sorry for the bad pun.
Jeff Creamer
Deputy Director, SIG SAUER Academy

























​The SIG SAUER Academy is pleased to announce a training partnership with Advanced Driving and Security Inc (ADSI). Long sought after by law enforcement, military, and Fortune 500 clients, ADSI offers a diverse number of training programs catering to security/ protection, safety, and high performance driving applications.​









*Personal Driver Survival*
*Motorcade Operations*
*Executive Protection Operations w/ Motorcade Operations*​​​


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Maybe we'll see our friend "Stu" in one of these classes, telling instructors how much he knows about concealed carry with his tight shirts and .44 Magnum.


----------

